# Living with HPV



## hollyxann (Jul 9, 2006)

well i figured i would share a bit of me with everyone..something that i am a lil ashamed of but not at the same time...and maybe it will help someone else someday...about 3-4 months ago i had a regular pap come back abnormal...immediatly i started panicing...im 20 years old and i had no idea what it could of been...when the nurse from my drs called me and told me i had an abnormal one come back i asked her what it could of been from and she told me it was most likely HPV (human papilloma virus)...so automaticlly i did research on the net and started panicing even more...the nurse told me i needed to come back in and have another pap done and another kind of test done...

well i went in about 2 wks later and had my pap done and i had to have a cervix coloscopy done...they basically just had to take a biopsy from my cervix so they could test the cells and tell me what it was...about a week and a half later they call me and say i have hpv and i need to come in and have another test/procedure done to get rid of it...i had to have a LEEP done (loop electrosugical excision procedure)

well again i was back to research...and panicing...my dr had told me i had hpv which is surprisingly common..that i could of gotten it from any sexual partner i had (which ive only had 3 and i used protection)...and that i was just like a virus and i would get rid of it on my own...(he also told me that most people have it and dont know it and probably never will)...but what they were concerned about was the cell dysplasia i had on my cervix...it was mild dysplasia (there is low,mild, and severe) well in the mild was a section that was severe so they had to go in and take the cells off...thats where the LEEP comes in...

i had the procedure done and i went back to the dr and he said it looked like they got it all and that i was healing well...but i have to still come back every 3-4 months for paps until i have 3 normals in a row...so i go back july 17th to make sure all is well...

i have never been soo scared in my entire life...im 20 and i contracted a std, one that causes cervical cancer and i even had cells that they were concerned about being cancer...then i find out about a week, maybe 2 ago that they have no come out with a vaccine for hpv...i just thought to myself great timing now that ive already had it and even had a minor surgery to get rid of it...

so thats my last 3-4 months in a nut shell...and i hope that maybe by telling my story that it will help someone else...(believe me i have plenty more stories that i can share about my life...even with only being 20 ive been through A LOT and im not exaggerating that either...)

here are a few links about hpv, the procedures, and the vaccine

HPV facts

http://www.cdc.gov/std/hpv/

common HPV questions

coloscopy

LEEP procedure

LEEP

vaccine article


----------



## Andi (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks for telling your story!

a friend of mine called me up saying her gynaecologist found a cervical intraepithelial dysplasia (CIN). since IÂ´m in med school she told me to find out more since her doc said it can turn into cancer. I did my research and CIN is somewhat common, in young woman it is highly linked to HPV

I told her that and she freaked out..she was like what the hell I donÂ´t have an STD. well I donÂ´t know exactly what happened cause her doc got the biopsy results back and said itÂ´s not CIN after all...and I guess not HPV either.

Of my friend was more than glad


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your story and the links!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry you had to go through that




No fun I can imagine!

I had a friend that basically when through everything that you did, and it was a stressful and frightening situation! But good thing you caught it early!

I'll keep you in my thoughts sweetie


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks everyone for your responses...it was very stressful and frightening but it was definitly an experiece i will remember and everything happens for a reason...so i must have learned something from it


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 9, 2006)

Don't worry, I've had the same thing hapen to me and I freaked out. In fact I go to the doctor in a few weeks for another pap smear. Here is another link you might be interested in

www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/cervicalcancer.html

I hope this helps you.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 10, 2006)

wow, i'm so sorry to hear that and i hope your health's not in jeopardy. thanks so much for the heads up and the links. good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your story with everyone! I am sorry that you had to deal with all of that and I'm glad they detected early! You've definately encountered a lot for being 20!


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 15, 2006)

I had an abnormal pap come back a month or so ago and found out that I have Cervical Dysplasia.. some abnormal cells on the cervix?? I read up about it and I know that it's linked with HPV.. and the nurse briefly mentioned it but, I don't feel informed enough at all.. so, thanks for all of the great links everyone.

I had an appt with a specialist ( not the free clinic that I went to for the first pap ) but, I don't have insurance and I can't afford to go right now and I feel really bad about it



. Also I am terrified..

Good luck to you hun and I will keep you in my prayers. You've got through the hard parts so, it can only get better from here =]


----------



## canelita (Jul 15, 2006)

The worst is over now.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah, it was just recently discovered and stressed that women with HPV eventually leads to cervical cancer. this is different though, since this type of cancer can be caused by a virus. which i am sure you already know! lol my friend is big on HPV awareness, and she got these free rubber bracelets and cards from some site..they're neat.

anyway, thanks for sharing your experience, and you just reminded me i need to schedule myself a pap!


----------



## stwrynight0 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you for the info im going through the same thing, i was also diagnosed with HPV. I have always had normal pap tests then this April it cam back abnormal then i went through the colposcopy which was very uncomfortable, and tomorrow i have the LEEP procedure done. iam extremly nervous and not looking forward to the discomfort of the procedure


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *stwrynight0* Thank you for the info im going through the same thing, i was also diagnosed with HPV. I have always had normal pap tests then this April it cam back abnormal then i went through the colposcopy which was very uncomfortable, and tomorrow i have the LEEP procedure done. iam extremly nervous and not looking forward to the discomfort of the procedure i hope everything goes well...which im sure it will...you shouldnt feel anything except for the numbing before...but im sure everything will go well...
if you need to talk know that i am here....


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks so much for sharing your story!


----------



## Jessica81 (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for sharing and posting all the links. I freaked out a few months ago b/c I got these bumps on my butt, about 4 to 5 inches from my lips. They disappeared before my appt, but my pap came back normal, so I guess all is well. I thought it was HPV and I freaked out my bf who I've been w/ for almost two years.

About a month ago I got another bump about two inches from my lips . . . Can you have HPV and a normal pap?


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jessica81* Thanks for sharing and posting all the links. I freaked out a few months ago b/c I got these bumps on my butt, about 4 to 5 inches from my lips. They disappeared before my appt, but my pap came back normal, so I guess all is well. I thought it was HPV and I freaked out my bf who I've been w/ for almost two years. 
About a month ago I got another bump about two inches from my lips . . . Can you have HPV and a normal pap?

yes you can...its a virus just like a cold so it goes away on its own but it also can go away and comeback again...it just kinda pops up whenever it feels like it
thats what my dr told me...he also told me that between 80 and 90% of people today have it and dont know it

the only reason why females find out about is bc of our paps...guys have no way of knowing they have it

my dr also told me [this goes with your original question] i asked my dr where i could of gotten it from and he told me that i could of gotten it from my first sexual partner [which was when i was 16 1/2 til i was about 17 1/2 or so..] and i would of never known...again it just pops up and says hi when it wants too...

im sure your dr can test you for it if you ask


----------



## milkybones (Jan 26, 2009)

hey, wow this was really useful! i've kind of just found out that i've got HPV...although no tests...just warts and doc suspects HPV. If I have a LEEP will it definitely all go away? apparently there's cream too...? i thought you couldn't get rid of the virus...but you did? Any info please!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks for posting this, it was very informative.

here in the UK, the NHS are vaccinating 12 to 13 year old girls with a HPV vaccine. cervical cancer kills a third of women in the UK every year, hopefully the vaccine will help reduce those figures!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 26, 2009)

wow, is hpv assoc with cervical cancer? I've had the vaccine, but surely that doesn't protect you from HPV? I'm so lost. I'm typing this pretty late at night, lol!


----------



## Geek (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL nice bumping of a 2.5 year old thread


----------



## Lucy (Jan 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow, is hpv assoc with cervical cancer? I've had the vaccine, but surely that doesn't protect you from HPV? I'm so lost. I'm typing this pretty late at night, lol! Immunisation - Vaccines - HPV
when were you immunised rosie? i think it works best if you're prepubescent/on the cusp of puberty.

helpful information here if that link doesn't work outside the UK (sometimes they don't):

Mon 26 January 2009


About immunisation 
The vaccines
FAQs
Library
Professional information


*The vaccines &gt; HPV &gt; HPV and cervical cancer*

*HPV* stands for human papillomavirus. There are over 100 types of HPV but only 13 of them are known to cause cancer. The others are harmless or cause genital warts.

You get HPV by being sexually active with someone else who has it. It is very common and over half of all women who have sex will get infected with HPV at some time in their lifetime.

*Cervical cancer* is cancer of the cervix â€“ which is the entrance to the womb. 99% of all cervical cancers are caused by HPV.







* How HPV can cause cervical cancer *

Most HPV infections are harmless or cause genital warts, however some types can cause cervical cancer.

Most HPV infections clear up by themselves, but in some people the infection can last a long time. HPV infects the cells of the surface of the cervix where it can stay for many years without you knowing. The HPV virus can damage these cells leading to changes in their appearance. Over time, these changes can develop into cervical cancer.

The purpose of cervical screening (testing) is to detect these changes, which, if picked up early enough, can be treated to prevent cancer happening. If they are left untreated, cancer can develop and may lead to serious illness and death.


Find out about the vaccine 
Find out about having the vaccination



HPV and cervical cancer 
At what age do women get cervical cancer?
Does using condoms reduce your chances of getting HPV?
Do you have to have to have sex with a lot people get HPV?
If HPV is so common and you donâ€™t know youâ€™ve got it, how do you know youâ€™ve been infected?
Will I still need to be screened even if Iâ€™ve been vaccinated?
Can HPV infection be treated?
Is it possible to test women for HPV infection instead of having cervical screening?
How common are abnormal smear test results?
Does HPV infection cause other medical problems?

source:

Immunisation - HPV and cervical cancer


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow, is hpv assoc with cervical cancer? I've had the vaccine, but surely that doesn't protect you from HPV? I'm so lost. I'm typing this pretty late at night, lol! I believe HPV, if it doesn't clear up on its own, can lead to cervical cancer. I don't know about Australia, but in the US, we do have a vaccine that can prevent different types of HPV.
It's a course of 3 shots. I got the first one last year, but never went back for the other two because I got really sick after the first one.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think it works best if you're prepubescent/on the cusp of puberty. I think that's just because it's more effective if you get immunized before you're sexually active. In the US, they'll actually immunize you up to 26 years old.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that's just because it's more effective if you get immunized before you're sexually active. In the US, they'll actually immunize you up to 26 years old. i didn't know that. they don't do it for over 18s here unless you're a special case and really need it. i thought it was something to do with hormones but i guess it would make more sense to do it before you're sexually active!


----------



## Andi (Jan 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that's just because it's more effective if you get immunized before you're sexually active. In the US, they'll actually immunize you up to 26 years old. same here, 26 is the cutoff age. ItÂ´s best to vaccinate girls and boys before they hit puberty, because once you catch the virus you canÂ´t cure it, as member of the Herpes virus family it stays in your body, although there are rare cases where the body can eliminate the virus
The vaccination prevents you from catching the 2 ( I believe) major strands of HPV that may lead to 70-80% of all HPV-related cervical cancers, and two of the strands that cause the HPV-caused genital warts. There have been some studies about cross-protection (dunno if thatÂ´s the right translation), which means that it might protect you against other HPV strands as well, but no real proof yet. I hope I remembered that info correctly.

I remember the big hype about this, they talked about paying for a majority of the cost for the vaccines, but that didnÂ´t happen yet. ItÂ´s too expensive for most people, each of the three vaccinations costs like $200. ItÂ´s definitely not "the cure for cancer". It doesnÂ´t even help prevent all HPV strands, and a lot of doctors think itÂ´s pointless to vaccinate someone whoÂ´s been sexually active already since chances are high you already have it. HPV is widely spread, and lots of people have no symptoms and may never have any, so itÂ´s also pointless to screen healthy people for it (itÂ´s expensive too), as there is no way to eliminate the virus anyway.

IÂ´d still kinda like to get vaccinated, but IÂ´m too old lol, and itÂ´s too expensive for me. I wished it would have come out sooner


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 26, 2009)

This is some really good info.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 26, 2009)

here we get screened for HPV, cervical cancer and all sorts from age 25. you get called in once a year for a compulsory smear test. i don't know what they do if it turns out you have HPV, i guess they just keep an eye on you and smear you more often.


----------



## Andi (Jan 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here we get screened for HPV, cervical cancer and all sorts from age 25. you get called in once a year for a compulsory smear test. i don't know what they do if it turns out you have HPV, i guess they just keep an eye on you and smear you more often. technically, the regular pap smears only detect cellular abnormalities, some of which can be caused by HPV. You can only be tested for HPV (to find out if itÂ´s a high or low risk strand etc) by a molecular test which can be done along with the pap smear (I just read in the US this is only recommended for women over 30 since the incidence of cervical cancer rises in that age group)


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 27, 2009)

They will immunize against HPV in Canada between the ages of 13-26. It's a bit scary as this is a failry new vaccine and no one really knows the long termm effects, if any.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 27, 2009)

There is a vaccine here, but as Andrea explained, it doesn't protect you against every form of the virus, and it's expensive. Women can get it here from 14 to 23, provided you aren't sexually active (or it's recent). If you still get the vaccine outside these conditions, your social insurance won't refund you, and it's not guaranteed to be effective since they only tested the vaccine on women from 14 to 23.

It's too bad i'm too old or i would have made sure i had it.


----------

